# New bee keeper from south Alabama



## WDP64 (Apr 15, 2016)

hello,
from south Alabama I swarm trapped a hive at the end of July last year
build 40 traps this year and have caught 10 swarms so far.
so I might be asking for advise thank you


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome 64!


----------



## bbruff22 (Dec 24, 2013)

Wow, you've got the knack. Good luck to you from NE Kansas. (I spent some fun years in Mobile many years ago.)


----------



## ToeOfDog (Sep 25, 2013)

Greetings,

How far from Andalusia?

Next year make sure you post the dates of finding swarms cells to give us a heads up.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource from west Alabama! Congratulations on the swarm captures!


----------



## WDP64 (Apr 15, 2016)

north of Andalusia about 10 miles.


----------



## BeeGold (Jan 28, 2016)

Wow! That's a great start to the season!!! best of luck to you!


----------

